# “Great Day” on the big pond!!!



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

We made limits today.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Su-laughtered em! Gorgeous batch of fish. Whopper gags and some really big mingos.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, I guess you did!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, ya'll are probably still cleaning them jokers!!! Holy haul!!! Excellent work!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

DAYUM!!!! What area did you find them? SSE of nipple like the others?


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Score that’s a good day!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

That's one heck of a haul! Nice work!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang it man that’s a lot of cleaning! Good job.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, that's a lot of cleaning fish....


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good work


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A dang nice haul !


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

hebegb again said:


> DAYUM!!!! What area did you find them? SSE of nipple like the others?


 state waters SE of destin


----------

